# How to clean wooden shelves?



## Dibgoat (May 7, 2011)

I recently bought a new rat cage that came with wooden shelving and ramps, and my ratties have decided the top shelf is their most favorite place for peeing. I'm not sure how to go about cleaning them--I googled awhile but most q&a sites seemed to just say "BUY PLASTIC PEE SOAKS INTO WOOD." I would really really prefer to keep the shelves I have, if possible--my rats adore them, they're very sturdy, and they just look nice. I don't mind slightly more extensive cleaning habits if that's all it takes.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should clean the shelves? Or else, ways to cover them so that pee is less of a problem?

In general I'm less worried about appearances than my rat's health, since ammonia buildup is apparently so dangerous. If there's a way the shelves can remain pee-stained but safe, I really won't mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I made my rat cage out of a wooden bookshelf. There is really nothing you can do to clean pee out of wood, once it is in there, it is in there for good.

I got around this problem by purchasing plexiglass sheets cut to size and covered the shelves with it. you will need to put a 'lip' on your wooden shelf to keep the sheet in place if the shelf dose not reach from end to end of the cage. I would not recommend gluing it in place as pee can still sometimes leak down the edges and get under the sheet. You will need to be able to remove the sheet occasionally and clean up the gunk that gets under it. 

I purchased mine from a plastic manufacture in my area, but the easiest thing to do would go to a local hardware shop where they do glass cutting and and ask for a sheet of plexiglass in the exact dimensions you need. Ace hardware does it and I have never had a bad experience with them. If your shelf is the same size as your floor and there is a trap door cut out you will need to ask first if they can cut the opening. The plastic manufactures could for me but I never asked the hardware store to do it, so I am not sure if they can.


----------

